# ATi-Drivers e KT400!

## Truzzone

Ho fatto ricerche in diverse parti... sono arrivato alla conclusione con due possibilità:

1 - tenere kernel gentoo 2.4.20 r6 + patch x il kt400

2 - compilare kernel + recente senza patch tutto ok

Ho provato in mille modi la prima possiblità, sono anche riuscito ad applicare la patch ma il modulo agpgart non ne vuole sapere.

Dopo che ho trovato un cd del mese scorso con kernel-2.4.21 ho compilato quello come descritto in questo post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87816&highlight=kt400+ati

ho seguito i suggerimenti x riuscire ad installare questi driver ma niente, sempre lo stesso errore nell'agpgart.

Ho seguito il topic precedente x filo e x segno ma niente da fare.

Uso la GRP x questo non ho subito provato con kernel nuovo perchè non voglio scaricarlo con l'isdn 1 canale...

I driver ati sono quelli nel cd GRP, i 2.9xxx nn ricordo bene...

Devo aggiornare il kernel per avere il supporto al kt400? se si a quale versione?

Grazie a tutti..  :Confused: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

2.4.22 vanilla, lo uso, ho il kt400 e i driver ati e nessun problema  :Very Happy: 

ricordati a mettere agpgart come modulo

----------

## ares

Idem come alma...fai in modo che agpgart venga caricato prima del modulo per ati

----------

## DuDe

 *ares wrote:*   

> Idem come alma...fai in modo che agpgart venga caricato prima del modulo per ati

 

Ares, scusa la precisazione, ma la tua affermazione e' parzialmente vera e dipende da come setti il driver ATI, se gli dici di usare il supporto agp esterno, e' vero cio' che dici tu, mentre se gli dici di usare il supporto agp interno al driver, se lo compila e tira dentro da solo quando lanci startx ora non sono in grado di dire se usando l'uno o l'altro sistema migliorino le opzioni, ma questo e' cio' che ho notato!

----------

## ares

A me funziona solo da esterno...nell'altro modo nn andava

----------

## DuDe

ares, ti sei assocurato che ci sia il link linux in /usr/src/ che punta al kernel che stai utilizzando? 

es kernel linux-2.4.20-r2

ci deve essere un link in /usr/src che si chiama linux e che punta a /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-r2 altrimenti non funge nada

----------

## ares

Esiste esiste....cmq avevo letto da qualche parte che consigliavano di usare quello esterno...tu come lo usi ? sempre se hai ati

----------

## DuDe

ho si un'ati ma una 9600 pro triplex e uso attualmente l'esterno, anche se con l'interno non ho problemi a parte il tvout che non va' ma questa e' un'altra storia

----------

## almafer

io uso l'esterno, con l'interno X non ne vuol sapere di partire

----------

## Truzzone

Allora sono partito da capo e ho installato la Gentoo da zero con kernel Vanilla 2.4.22 ho emergiato gli ati-drivers ho configurato il tutto con fglrxconfig e fin qui tutti ok.

Lancio startx e la mia ATi Radeon 9500Pro non ne vuole sapere di funzionare, ho provato ad utilizzare il modulo interno e anche quello esterno.

L'errore di xfree:

          (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV" 

          (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

L'Errore quando tento di fare # modprobe agpgart:

Impossibile caricare il modulo agpgart.o nella dir che nn ricordo

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

dmesg:

Nov 14 16:42:38 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

Nov 14 16:42:52 MyGentoo kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

Nov 14 16:42:52 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Nov 14 16:42:52 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

Nov 14 16:43:07 MyGentoo kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

Nov 14 16:43:07 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Nov 14 16:43:07 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

Nov 14 16:43:14 MyGentoo kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

Nov 14 16:43:14 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Nov 14 16:43:14 MyGentoo kernel: agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

Che cosa posso fare?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Ho compilato il kernel come nel link segnalato nel primo topic.

PPS: Come si fa a scrivere i messaggi di output di un programma in un file di testo in modo da poter postarne il contenuto? (ad esempio ho provato # modprobe agpgart (maggiore la tast nn mi lascia fare qst simbolo sotto redhat) file.txt

----------

## MyZelF

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> PPS: Come si fa a scrivere i messaggi di output di un programma in un file di testo in modo da poter postarne il contenuto? (ad esempio ho provato # modprobe agpgart (maggiore la tast nn mi lascia fare qst simbolo sotto redhat) file.txt

 

Si è corretto. Con

```
$ mioprogramma > output.txt
```

Ridirigi su file lo standard output. Utilizzando

```
$ mioprogramma 2> output.txt
```

Ridirigi lo standard error. Con

```
$ mioprogramma &> output.txt
```

Li ridirigi entrambi.

----------

## Truzzone

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Allora sono partito da capo e ho installato la Gentoo da zero con kernel Vanilla 2.4.22 ho emergiato gli ati-drivers ho configurato il tutto con fglrxconfig e fin qui tutti ok.
> 
> Lancio startx e la mia ATi Radeon 9500Pro non ne vuole sapere di funzionare, ho provato ad utilizzare il modulo interno e anche quello esterno.
> 
> L'errore di xfree:
> ...

 

Sono sempre in console ho fatto altre millle prove ma non riesco a far funzionare sti driver.... non riesco a far partire kdm   :Crying or Very sad:   ueeee

Sono più di due settimane che mi sto rompendo per far funzionare questi driver con una asus A7V8x + Sapphire/ATi Radeon 9500Pro 128Mb , nel bios l'agp e bloccato a 8x e non posso modificarlo.

Come posso far funzionare questi driver ATi????

O con grande dispiacere devo rimontare RH9A e Gentoo resterà soltanto un mio grandissimo sogno?   :Exclamation: 

Ciao by Truzzone

PS: Ho provato anche con i 3.2.4 ati drivers source, ma non funzia...

----------

## Truzzone

Il solito errore di Xfree:

hostname: Host name lookup failure

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 18 23:06:15 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Quello dell'agpgart:

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Come posso far funzionare gli ATi-Drivers?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

Il solito errore di Xfree:

hostname: Host name lookup failure

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

	Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 18 23:06:15 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

Quello dell'agpgart:

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

Come posso far funzionare gli ATi-Drivers?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## almafer

non riesco a capire, io ho la stessa scheda madre e lo stesso kernel nonchè la stessa versione driver, solo che ho una radeon 8500 invece della 9500, inserisco il supporto come modulo di agpgart e il supporto al chipset via in maniera statica, installo i driver ati e metto in autoload agpgart e fglrx, tenendo cura di far caricare prima agpgart e poi fglrx e mi funziona

 :Shocked: 

----------

## almafer

post doppio, scusate.

ma succede solo a me che il forum gentoo è lentissimo e a volte si blocca?

----------

## shev

 *almafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma succede solo a me che il forum gentoo è lentissimo e a volte si blocca?

 

Succedede a tutti, c'era stato anche un topic sticky a riguardo poco tempo fa. Era un problema di forum/db, che pareva risolto ma non completamete a quanto pare...

----------

## DuDe

Truzzone, ma sei sicuro di includere anche il chipset oltre che agp nel kernel il tutto come modulo? ho il sospetto che tu non abbia settato nel kernel anche il supporto per il chipset, posta un po' il .config del kernel che guardiamo?

----------

## Truzzone

Il mio .config:

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_APM=m

CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS=y

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# ACPI Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HT_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=m

CONFIG_ISAPNP=m

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_STATS=y

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM=m

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=m

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_SR_EXTRA_DEVS=2

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_TCQ_ON_BY_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=8

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_OLD_PROC_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=y

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_ETHERTAP=y

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

# CONFIG_ELMC is not set

# CONFIG_ELMC_II is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

# CONFIG_ULTRAMCA is not set

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

# CONFIG_ULTRA32 is not set

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI5010=m

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_NONCS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_PROC is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PLX_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_HERMES is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_IPHASE5526 is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

# CONFIG_AX25 is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

CONFIG_IRDA=m

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG=y

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR=m

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_OLD is not set

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP=y

# CONFIG_IPPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_VJ=y

CONFIG_ISDN_MPP=y

CONFIG_ISDN_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_AUDIO is not set

#

# ISDN feature submodules

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVERSION=m

#

# Passive ISDN cards

#

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_HISAX=m

CONFIG_ISDN_HISAX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_EURO=y

# CONFIG_DE_AOC is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NO_SENDCOMPLETE=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_NO_KEYPAD is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_1TR6 is not set

CONFIG_HISAX_NI1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MAX_CARDS=8

CONFIG_HISAX_16_0=y

CONFIG_HISAX_16_3=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1=y

CONFIG_HISAX_IX1MICROR2=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ASUSCOM=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELEINT=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFCS=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SPORTSTER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_MIC=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ISURF=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HSTSAPHIR=y

CONFIG_HISAX_TELESPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_S0BOX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZPCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DIEHLDIVA=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NETJET_U=y

CONFIG_HISAX_NICCY=y

CONFIG_HISAX_BKM_A4T=y

CONFIG_HISAX_SCT_QUADRO=y

CONFIG_HISAX_GAZEL=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_W6692=y

CONFIG_HISAX_HFC_SX=y

CONFIG_HISAX_ENTERNOW_PCI=y

CONFIG_HISAX_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_HISAX_SEDLBAUER_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ELSA_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_AVM_A1_CS is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_ST5481 is not set

# CONFIG_HISAX_FRITZ_PCIPNP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERISDN is not set

#

# Active ISDN cards

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ICN is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_PCBIT is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_SC is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_ACT2000 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_EICON is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_TPAM is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN is not set

# CONFIG_HYSDN_CAPI is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

CONFIG_CYZ_INTR=y

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_RISCOM8=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

# CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROC=m

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE=m

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=m

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CLGEN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB8=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB24=y

CONFIG_FBCON_CFB32=y

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTWIDTH8_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_FBCON_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

# CONFIG_USB_AX8817X is not set

CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_TIGL=m

CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

#

# Bluetooth support

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_CMTP is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_USB_ZERO_PACKET is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUART_BCSP_TXCRC is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIDTL1 is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBT3C is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBLUECARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIBTUART is not set

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIVHCI=m

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_IOVIRT is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

Spero riusciate a trovare il motivo per cui non funzionano questi driver ATi !!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

IL DRM non lo devi settare!!!!!

----------

## Truzzone

Io avevo guardato questo thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87816&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ati+kt400

Dove:

```

Character devices  ---> 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                        

       <M>   VIA chipset support                                              

  [*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

  < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+                                            

  < >   3dlabs GMX 2000                                                  

  < >   ATI Rage 128                                                    

  < >   ATI Radeon                                                      

  < >   Intel I810                                                      

  < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G                            

  < >   Matrox g200/g400      

```

Comunque ho tolto l'* nel DRM ricompilato e mi da lo stesso errore   :Crying or Very sad: 

My XF86Config-4:

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === QBS Support ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

# === FSAA ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Quando lancio startx:

```

hostname: Host name lookup failure

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Nov 20 19:40:46 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

Se lancio modprobe agpgart (senza fglrx caricato):

```

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: init_module: Invalid argument

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.22/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.o: insmod agpgart failed

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

```

Non so più che cosa fare, cosa devo fare per far funzionare questi driver ati senza problemi?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

PS: Ho compilato il kernel con genkernel --config togliendo il supporto DRM, ma ho notato che nell'output di startx c'è:

```
[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"
```

Può essere che devo cancellare i sorgenti del kernel per poi estrarli e compilarli ?!?

[INFO] Nelle schede madri con kt600 c'è lo stesso problema o si riesce tranquillamente a caricare i driver ati? [/INFO]

----------

## DuDe

se l'agp non si carica, e' solo perche' il driver che hai incluso nel modulo agp non riconosce il chipset, a me dava lo stesso problema con i kernel 2.4 e la mia mobo che monta un i875 infatti uso con soddisfazione un kernel 2.6.0-test9-mm3 fai una prova con questo kernel e vedi che succede, e' semplice installarlo e far convivere i due kernel

----------

## Truzzone

Non riesco a capire perchè non funzioni con i kernel 2.4 tanto che ero riuscito ad installare i driver ati nella RedHat con la patch e il kernel 2..4.20-8...   :Confused:   mha...

Non sono possibili altre prove prima di passare al kernel 2.6.0 ?  :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

Tieni presente che i kernel redhat sono pesantemente patchati una soluzione potrebbe essere di scaricarsi i source di redhat e fare un diff tra redhat-sources e il vanilla originale, oppure compilarsi i redhat sources, cosa ti frena dal provare i 2.6.0? a me fungono benissimo e pure gli ati drivers si fungono bene

----------

## Truzzone

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> ... cosa ti frena dal provare i 2.6.0?...

 

Perchè ho ISDN un canale, cmq a parte questo vedo quello che posso fare...

Quale kernel devo scaricare?

Questo: http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-kernel;name=gentoo-dev-sources

Puoi dirmi dove posso trovarlo nel portage quello giusto perchè tra gentoo-dev development-source non capisco più niente..  :Embarassed: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuDe

basta che fai un emerge sync e poi un emerge mm-sources

----------

## Truzzone

Sono riuscito a compilare il kernel 2.6.0-test10 development-source, ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare sta scheda video.

Sempre il solito errore... XF86 no_dev ...

Comunque ho notato che con i kernel 2.6 ho problemi con le periferiche, es l'isdn che funziona senza problemi nel 2.4, gli stessi script mostrano pagine di pts_x con numeri che non capisco, devo reinstallare tutto?

Ciao by Truzzone 

PS: Non riesco a capire perchè non funzioni sono + di 3 settiamane che provo ma niente da fare... non ce la faccio + con questa gentoo, vorrei tanto riuscire a far funzionare kdm senza errori....

----------

## darksides

va bene se usi  il kernel  2.6

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Io avvo guardato questo thread:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=87816&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ati+kt400
> 
> Dove:
> ...

 

----------

## Truzzone

 *darksides wrote:*   

> va bene se usi  il kernel  2.6
> 
> 

 

Non ho risolto il mio problema, guarda la mia risposta precedente...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

Allora eccomi ritornato dopo svariati tentativi ecco gli errori che ho incontrato con il kernel 2.6.0-test10 :

```

hostname: Host name lookup failure

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Dec  2 19:33:14 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

login: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

Tutto questo con gli ati-driver 3.2.8

Mentre con il 2.4.22 ho sempre i soliti errori descritti precedentemente con e senza patch per il kt400....

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## darksides

Ricapitolando:

kernel 2.6

ati-drivers 3.28

agpgart della tua sch madre --->[M]

DRI-------------------------------->[*]

fglrxconfig:

usa modulo esterno = Yes

modprobe via-agp

modprobe agpgart

modprobe fglrx

(forse l'agpgart lo carica da solo, non ricordo)

Oppure in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.x

via-agp

agpgart  (oppure #agpgart se lo carica in automatico)

fglrx

riavvia

e fai ripartire l'X

Prova e dicci se funge.

----------

## Truzzone

 *darksides wrote:*   

> Ricapitolando:
> 
> kernel 2.6
> 
> ati-drivers 3.28
> ...

 

DRI dove? con make menuconfig non lo trovo, vedo solo DRM, è questo?

Cmq l'errore che mi da è il seguente senza * su DRM:

```

hostname: Host name lookup failure

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Dec  4 18:51:24 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

Using vt 7

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

xterm: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

login: Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory

Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys

waiting for X server to shut down X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

My XF86Config-4:

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50 - 70

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode 

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e45

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Ciao by Truzzone   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

